# First Goat Show of 2013!



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Our first show of 2013 is next weekend (4/28)! I'm so excited  Can't wait to see how my girls do! We're taking 7.

Jr Nigerian Does:
-Dill's F Talk That Talk~Sr Yearling
-Dill's GA Rinky Dink~Sr Yearling
-Old Mountain Farm Xaira~Jr Yearling
-Old Mountain Farm Intuition~Jr Yearling

Sr Nigerian Does:
-Little Tots Estate Jorja Peach~3 year old milker

Sr LaMancha Does:
South-Fork Sweet Home Alabama~3 year old milker

Bucks:
Sugar Moon O Sky Pilot*B~yearling


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You will be busy at the show! Good luck!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks  I'm very excited to see how my girlies do


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey that's on my Birthday!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We leave tomorrow  wish us luck!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Is this the Weld COunty Show? This is the first imte in 10 years I am not going.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes 
Aw, I was hoping to meet ya!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Looking forward to hearing how you did!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Can't wait to see pictures! I wish you lived closer, I would help you show!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

*Good Luck Riley and RMA Dairy Goats *:stars:

You better keep us posted girlfriend ::


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

It was a great show! I got back into showmanship for the first time in two years and placed 2nd with Bama in a class of 12  I was very pleased about that!
South-Fork Sweet Home Alabama took Grand Champion LaMancha doe, Best Udder, and Best of Breed, unfortunately it didn't sanction  Aw well, she still did good 
Little Tots Estate Jorja Peach took 2nd in her class of 7 three year olds. Old Mountain Farm Xaria won her class of 14 Jr. Yearlings (being the youngest and smallest in the class). Unfortunately Old Mountain Farm Intuition got very sick and couldn't participate in the class.  Dill's F Talk That Talk got 1st in the Sr. Yearling class and won Grand Champion Jr. Nigerian doe, so now she has her dry leg! Yay! Dill's GA Rinky Dink got 2nd to Talker and got the Jr. Reserve Champion! Wahoo!

We didn't end up taking Pilot, showing bucks is really worthless anyway.

South-Fork Sweet Home Alabama~2nd freshening





















Old Mountain Farm Xaria







Dill's F Talk That Talk







Dill's GA Rinky Dink







CADDAYPIE Vanessa Morgan~first freshener. We were just going to take her to milk her, but she was looking so pretty, I couldn't help but to throw her in  She got 2nd in a very competitive class!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations Riley and RMA Dairy Goats:cheers::hi5::hi5::hug::stars::stars: :cheers::rose:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Woo Hoo girl !!!! I knew you guys would rock it out !!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

WOOOO HOOOO! :dance: :dance:


----------

